# question about friend/family testimonials



## mossyrocks (May 11, 2011)

Hi, we are currently putting together our application for the spouse visa.

was just curious on how friends or family go about writing their testimonials that we are a genuine couple? a short letter stating they know us, that we are an actual couple and a signature or is it more in depth such as where we met, for how long, dates, there contact details etc?

thanks so much


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there,

First of all they should be using Form 888 for the spouse visa:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/888.pdf
If you had given just a letter signed by them you would have missed the actually requirement of the visa which is to provide at least two _statutory declarations_, it's a legal document.

On the form it asks two questions:
_1. State how you know the applicant and the applicant's sponsor,
and indicate how often you have been in contact with them_
and,
_2. State whether you believe the relationship of the applicant and
his/her partner to be genuine and continuing, and give your reasons
for your belief_

They should mention any dates they know; for example, I met Sally on the xth of ____, when she came to Australia...I went to their wedding on the xth of ____....

If they have more to say, or they want more space, you could get them to use a blank statutory declaration form which is the same thing as long as they address those two questions:
Statutory declarations
In the right hand corner there's a button to download it as a PDF or DOC, the DOC is good because you can type it up in word and print it out.

Detail is good, of course you want them to say genuine, lovely things about you and your partner, but not too long! I wouldn't expect more than one typed-page worth, but even that is a bit much in my opinion. All the best


----------



## whitestarheart (May 27, 2010)

Hi
We had a good cross section of friends that have known me for up to 20 years - I'm 47, sponsoring my Canadian fiance. I think it's a good idea to get someone that's been in your life for a good length of time but is outside your immediate family circle, goes toward the genuine nature of your relationship.
All done on the 888 form - make sure you check the form is filled out properly!
Good luck, hope all goes well


----------

